# Exercise with glasses?



## CrazyDean (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone here exercise with their perscription glasses on? I don't usually wear mine in the gym because as soon as I start to work up a sweat, they try to slide right off. However, my eyesight is getting worse, and I think I should start wearing them so I don't have to squint at the weights to tell if its a 25 or 35 lb plate.

I have thought about taking some sandpaper to an old pair of frames to try to get them to stay on better. What do you guys do?


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the type where the temple pieces curve behind the ears. They can't come off that way.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 30, 2014)

You must either have straight or extremely thin/fragile frames. I've worn glasses for 12 years and never had this problem. 
Are you sure they're adjusted correctly?

Other than that I can't really recommend anything else but new frames, unless there is some removable ear hook or similar.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't had any problem with mine wether it's running, biking or lifting and mine look like this - http://www.coolframes.com/get_image.php?fid=39927&color=002&alt=


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 31, 2014)

I've worn glasses for 18 or so years, been active in Martial Arts my entire life, 4 year stint in the Army, and in the past few years have gotten back into lifting and running.

Wear my glasses all day, every day (I actually sleep with them on most nights). Very minimal issues. I actually can't remember a time where the amount of sweat caused them to slide off. I have more issue with hand-to-hand stuff breaking them.

I have noticed that a LOT of glasses wearers have them adjusted loose as hell. You should be able to headbang moderately violently without your glasses falling off. Mine hug my face a bit, as opposed to just laying on my nose and ears.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 31, 2014)

If this topic was happening in real life we would all look like a glasses wearing party in a Lenscrafters commercial.


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 1, 2014)

Librarian strap?


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 1, 2014)

I would suggest goggles but they look stupid as hell if you are not playing basketball.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 1, 2014)

I have 1-Day contacts that I use for running, rehearsing at the studio and going to concerts


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the same problem man. I sweat profusely when I work out (bridge of nose and behind ears....and everywhere else!) and they always slide down my nose till they're sitting lower than your Grandpa's reading glasses.

That said I have no solution. I just live with squinting for that short time


----------



## Solodini (Sep 5, 2014)

I used to wear an elasticated strap on mine which fastened tight behind my head, under my hair so I could headbang at gigs, without needing contact lenses.


----------



## wildchild (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a very light pair of flexon glasses and I got extra grippy nose pads

Never had a problem

Must be the type of glasses you are using, maybe too heavy?


----------



## Solodini (Sep 23, 2014)

I find heavier glasses grip to my face better.


----------



## wildchild (Sep 23, 2014)

I dont have a prominent bridge so my glasses rely on the nosepads

I use the flexon sports frames, have a look at those.


----------



## crg123 (Sep 23, 2014)

ilyti said:


> If this topic was happening in real life we would all look like a glasses wearing party in a Lenscrafters commercial./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7stg (Apr 21, 2015)

I have. I wear contacts now and smith sunglasses. The frames stay put and can come with prescription in clear or tint/polarized.
Smith Prescription Men's: Smith Optics US Site
Smith Prescription Women's: Smith Optics US Site


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 21, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Um, what's up with the .... ton random clocks and an old camcorders/cameras on the table in front of them....



One of those cheesey commercial puns like "_DON'T WASTE TIME AND PICTURE PERFECT VISION, HURRY NOW TO.. _

Working up a sweat never bothered my glasses' stability as long as I was wearing the kind with little plastic nose pads. Ex:





But as of late I've worn plastic frames without the pads and they slide around my nose like crazy. 

Although, I believe in contacts, ftw


----------



## bloc (Apr 22, 2015)

I wear mine and they'll tend to slide down my nose every now and then, which isn't the end of the world but they also tend to fog up too which is pretty annoying.

I plan an taking a more serious look at contact lenses eventually.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 24, 2015)

I wear mine at the gym. I only have minor problems with them sliding down my nose when running. 

I also have a pair just for the gym, since I sweat a lot when exercising.


----------

